# How long befor plume develops?



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been digging around in lots of old threads just to see what's out there, and of course there are plenty of threads about mold.
There is always a mold / plume discussion going on, especially regarding the B&M's. 
I have some sticks that are a couple years old, and only have the slightest indications of some plume developing on those sticks. A few sticks that I have that are closer to 4 years old have some nice even plume on them. What have others experienced? When do you start to see plume developing on your sticks?
Just curious, since I would think it is unlikely that very many cigars in a shop would have time to develop much plume.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If the cigar is "shocked" into releasing it's oils you may see it in 12 months. Generally it takes years to develop in the right conditions & 90% of cigars will never develop plume. It is a rarity hence 99.9% of the threads we see asking "Mold or Plume" are examples of the later.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know but I smoked a cigar that was 85 years old once and it had minimal, I mean minimal plume.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

With most cigars never. I've seen some Plume in less than 2 years. I have a few with plume out of my 3500+ and they are all over 10 years old. Had an 11 Liberty with Plume last year though.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ryanmac45 said:


> many cigars in a shop would have time to develop much plume.


I would state that many a cigar in even personal collections never get the time and proper surroundings to develop "plume"


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly, and I really mean no disrespect, but there are WAY more productive ways to spend your time and effort pursuing this hobby.

I've been smoking cigars for 30yrs and I MIGHT have seen 7 examples of plume. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've been smoking cigars for 30yrs and I MIGHT have seen 7 examples of plume.


It was mold :biggrin:

I have never seen plume first hand, but I haven't smoked nearly as long as Don (I've barely lived as long as he's smoked). That said, I'm pretty confident if I get a hold of a stick with plume I will be able to identify it. If you do a little research online you can find some great visual examples of what plume is, and what mold is. I'm not sure the measure of truth to it, but I have heard people say that frequently moving/handling your sticks really prevents plume from developing.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, and I really mean no disrespect, but there are WAY more productive ways to spend your time and effort pursuing this hobby.
> 
> I've been smoking cigars for 30yrs and I MIGHT have seen 7 examples of plume.
> 
> Just sayin'.


^^^^^^ THIS^^^^^^^^

Seriously dude you have a better chance at bottling unicorn tears, and bringing peace to the middle east than getting plume on your cigars.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

chris1360 said:


> ^^^^^^ THIS^^^^^^^^
> 
> Seriously dude you have a better chance at bottling unicorn tears, and bringing peace to the middle east than getting plume on your cigars.


I have several bottles of unicorn tears, wanna buy some? The price is pretty hefty though due to the rarity.

Oh snap, I was just informed by my sister that it wasn't a unicorn and it wasn't tears, it was a great dane that got into her toy closet and got something with a strap stuck on his head and pee'd all over the place. Im going to get her back for that! I paid a lot of money for those bottles!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

LMAO!:tpd: I guess you fell for the old Unicorn Tears sales guy too! Probably the same guy who sold me the Ron Mexico Specially Selected Anniversario Culebra!


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol this thread is funny!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Unicorns are actually Great Danes with strap-ons on their heads? Oh my (in my best George Takei voice),

Funny you talk of your sister this way Rob.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ancient Warrior said:


> Unicorns are actually Great Danes with strap-ons on their heads? Oh my (in my best George Takei voice),
> 
> Funny you talk of your sister this way Rob.


She didn't tell me at first. She began divulging all kinds of weird crap after she moved to the Northern Rockies. She told me about some guy she met there who fancied the squirrel from Ice age that showed her how to get the best push back action out of a mountain goat by trapping them up against the edge of a cliff.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

:doh:


:lol:


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> She didn't tell me at first. She began divulging all kinds of weird crap after she moved to the Northern Rockies. She told me about some guy she met there who fancied the squirrel from Ice age that showed her how to get the best push back action out of a mountain goat by trapping them up against the edge of a cliff.


Ha!

Beware of men with long beards and elk cow calls in their pockets. 

"Honestly sheriff, the goat is blind and I was just pushing it home." :smoke:


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, and I really mean no disrespect, but there are WAY more productive ways to spend your time and effort pursuing this hobby.
> 
> I've been smoking cigars for 30yrs and I MIGHT have seen 7 examples of plume.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Where those all post freezing??

The only time I've seen it is when I had a nice bunch of gars in the Fridge


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Now that I read the rest of the thread, I feel stupid.

What do you say when a Welshman asks you how your day was?

"Not Baaaaaaaad"


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

AndrewNYC said:


> Where those all post freezing??
> 
> The only time I've seen it is when I had a nice bunch of gars in the Fridge


Umm u mean freezer burn? LOL


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Most local shops don't want to have stock around that long to have plume,they need to move them.I have been in shops that I thought the cigars had plume but it was just from the humification system. LOL. Good conditions and time is what it takes.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess I should have been more clear... I'm not standing around waiting to find plume on my cigars. I was wondering what others experience is and why would anyone ever think there was plume on a stick in a shop?


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Send me some of each cigar brand and I will plume them for you. Getting the sugars and oils to crystalize takes time and controlled cycles of heat and moisture. I will send them back after a few years, honest. :biggrin:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Based on my experience, if you find a cigar shop that prides themselves with carrying plume, run far far away! (90% of the time, it's mold)


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

They won't taste any better with plume, so I wouldn't put too much thought into it.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive smoked one cigar with plume and I must say that it was quite good. Though, as others have stated, I attribute this to the long rest period the tobacco was given and not the actual plume itself. From my understanding, plume can begin to develop around the two year mark given perfect conditions and the right tobacco. I look at plume as a sign that the cigars have been properly stored and the humidor is doing its job, nothing more.

Check out these plumey habanos, 20 years.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, and I really mean no disrespect, but there are WAY more productive ways to spend your time and effort pursuing this hobby.
> 
> I've been smoking cigars for 30yrs and I MIGHT have seen 7 examples of plume.
> 
> Just sayin'.


What he said.
It *ain't *magic fairy dust that gives you orgasms when you smoke it. 
It's just something that sometimes happens, no Holy Grail.


----------

